

Are modern DIYers just play acting? - th0ma5
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/culturebox/2012/01/the_foxfire_books_are_modern_diyers_just_play_acting_.html

======
sp332
Know why the percentage of farmers in the USA is only 2%? Sure, we got better
tech and techniques etc. but the reality is that farming _sucks_. It's
probably the second most over-romanticized profession, right behind warrior.

